# Chicago/Lake Michigan sailors: What carrier has the best cell coverage?



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm curious as to people's experience with different mobile carriers on Lame Michigan. Have you noticed that one carrier seems to maintain signal better than others further into the lake? How about 2G/EDGE vs 3G vs LTE internet connections?

I ask because I'm planning to live aboard in Chi-town and would probably buy a mobile hotspot as a way to get internet on my boat.


----------



## JulieMac (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not sure, but T-Mobile seemed ok for us. 

How do you intend to "liveaboard" November until May? Boats must come out of the water in most harbors. It's freezing all winter, right?


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

Plans are to store the boat and rent a room for the winter, OR relocate to a warmer climate


----------



## SteveKras (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess my question to you is how far off shore do you want to go? Chicago is my home port and I asked this question a couple years ago to my fellow sailors. 
If you want data, I have Verizon, and seem to be able to surf the web at least 5 miles offshore. ATT and Sprint drop data closer. They seem to lose data at only the 2 and 3 mile distance. 
I've never tried voice much while out on the boat, but I did make a call more than 5 miles offshore. I don't think i was more than 10 miles yet.
Texting goes forever. I don't think I lose texting ability with Verizon until 25 miles or more. The lake is only 60 miles wide. I know others with ATT have further range for texts than I do with Verizon. I know some people who have only lost signal for the middle 10 miles before picking up a cell tower in Michigan.


----------

